

Google Earth Pro is now free - milesf
http://www.google.com/earth/explore/products/desktop.html

======
milesf
Not sure why the change (used to be $399/year) but I'm looking forward to
hacking on some ideas.

Just use your email address and the license code "GEPFREE"

